# Striped bass 30 minutes of epic action!



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is from about a month ago but i just got around to posting sorry for the delay.

Went to northwest georgia to see the in-laws and my wifes brothers took me fishing at a dam that will not be named to protect our spring fishing spot.

The dam was scheduled to generate for 30min - 1 hour so we headed down there with all our gear and got set up with some 7" white zoom flukes with 1/2oz white jigheads with red eyes and as soon as the water started moving the striper bite was on. BAM! my oldest brother in law(jeremy) catches 2 right off the bat then my younger one(jerald) hooks onto one then jeremy catches a third and gets him up then jerald hooks up with nice largemouth and then i hook up with my first striper and of course Jermey gets one more then shortly after that the dam stops generating. all this happened in just under 30 minutes! while jerald and jeremy were stringing up the fish i kept casting and caught 2 more stripers withing 5 minutes of each other so we ended up leaving with 8 fish all between 12 and 15lbs. trust me they were heavy because i had to carry them 1/8th of a mile on the stringer draped over my back to the truck enjoy the pics! it was THE BEST fishing action i have ever seen/been a part of.


----------

